# Great Table even better customer service!!!



## htl

These are the kind a reviews we like the read.


----------



## NormG

Thank you for the great impartial review and glad to hear they were so responsive


----------



## ihadmail

I have the same table. I'm really happy with it, it will take a beating for sure.

One word of caution, and my only semi legitimate gripe, if you put more than about 15lbs on that bottom storage area it can sit concave which will prevent the top from lifting fully flat. The top lifting and locking at it's designed height is dependent on that lower shelf sitting flat.


----------



## Bobmedic

> I have the same table. I m really happy with it, it will take a beating for sure.
> 
> One word of caution, and my only semi legitimate gripe, if you put more than about 15lbs on that bottom storage area it can sit concave which will prevent the top from lifting fully flat. The top lifting and locking at it s designed height is dependent on that lower shelf sitting flat.
> 
> - ihadmail


Good to know. I guess I'll just wait until the table is unfolded and locked before putting anything on the bottom shelf.


----------



## wormil

Interesting product. How do you guys use it, or what do you use it for? It's basically a small portable bench for clamping, but I mean are you using it for woodworking or carpentry or general garage stuff?


----------



## Bobmedic

> Interesting product. How do you guys use it, or what do you use it for? It s basically a small portable bench for clamping, but I mean are you using it for woodworking or carpentry or general garage stuff?
> 
> - Rick M


I use it for faceframe assembly and as a general 
workbench.


----------



## americancanuck

I think, unlike some others, that reviews of after sales service is just as important as reviews of the tools themselves. I also believe that good reviews, such as yours, are as helpful as negative reviews. Thanks for a job well done.


----------



## ihadmail

> Good to know. I guess I ll just wait until the table is unfolded and locked before putting anything on the bottom shelf.
> 
> - Bobmedic


Sadly that won't help. The final position of the top depends on the angle of the legs. The leg angle depends on the lower shelf being flat as intended. It really doesn't interfere with most uses of the table. The top will just sit slightly off flat.

I solved the problem by placing a couple of scrap fence boards across the lower section joint where they were keeping the large boxes of nails I had down there from pushing the bottom down.



> Interesting product. How do you guys use it, or what do you use it for? It s basically a small portable bench for clamping, but I mean are you using it for woodworking or carpentry or general garage stuff?
> 
> - Rick M


I use mine as a general workbench. It is also used as a work surface for my Kreg k5 pocket hole system, my dewalt thickness planer and my dewalt 20v miter saw.

One of the things that surprised me was how well the bench dogs hold items for sanding and how well the automatic clamps work.


----------



## JInBrem

I recently purchased one. Well built, but, the table extensions do not come up and sit flat to the center portion (the track for the clamp). I contacted KREG to see what could be done to tighten that up and make the entire top flat. There response was, "Actually there isn't a way. The tolerance for the tops are 1/8" to 1/4." I find that disappointing, having a flat surface has always been important to good pocket hole joints. Since I purchased it mainly for that reason, and they are the pockethole company, I cannot completely endorse this. Customer service was excellent and it is sturdy, but, I was hoping for more.


----------



## Bobmedic

> I recently purchased one. Well built, but, the table extensions do not come up and sit flat to the center portion (the track for the clamp). I contacted KREG to see what could be done to tighten that up and make the entire top flat. There response was, "Actually there isn t a way. The tolerance for the tops are 1/8" to 1/4." I find that disappointing, having a flat surface has always been important to good pocket hole joints. Since I purchased it mainly for that reason, and they are the pockethole company, I cannot completely endorse this. Customer service was excellent and it is sturdy, but, I was hoping for more.
> 
> - JInBrem


That is a good point you bring up. I've found that as long as both pieces you are joining are registering off of the same surface that I'm able to get perfectly flush aligned joints.


----------



## JInBrem

Good point. I was using the center track as the base for the clamp to register. Next time I will make sure I use one of the wings. Have a project for one of my daughter that I plan to start this weekend, will keep folks informed.


----------



## ihadmail

> I recently purchased one. Well built, but, the table extensions do not come up and sit flat to the center portion (the track for the clamp). I contacted KREG to see what could be done to tighten that up and make the entire top flat. There response was, "Actually there isn t a way. The tolerance for the tops are 1/8" to 1/4." I find that disappointing, having a flat surface has always been important to good pocket hole joints. Since I purchased it mainly for that reason, and they are the pockethole company, I cannot completely endorse this. Customer service was excellent and it is sturdy, but, I was hoping for more.
> 
> - JInBrem


Before you loose all hope in the table ever sitting flat, check your lower shelf. If it's not perfectly flat the top cannot sit flat either.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1981

Would a couple of these be a good substitute for a traditional workbench I build myself out of wood? I mostly want the bench dogs for hand planing. I know I'd be missing out on wood vices, but I'm not sure how much I'd use them (aside from jointing board edges, I suppose). Are they heavy enough for handplaning without getting pushed around? Or should I just build my own wood bench (which would be cheaper, I'm guessing)?


----------



## Bobmedic

> Would a couple of these be a good substitute for a traditional workbench I build myself out of wood? I mostly want the bench dogs for hand planing. I know I d be missing out on wood vices, but I m not sure how much I d use them (aside from jointing board edges, I suppose). Are they heavy enough for handplaning without getting pushed around? Or should I just build my own wood bench (which would be cheaper, I m guessing)?
> 
> - JohnnyBoy1981


They are very sturdy. They have a wide stance and they weigh about 50 lbs a piece. When joined together they make for a very stable surface. They aren't as good as a traditional work bench but they are good enough for most applications and they're portable.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1981

I was going to build a table, then I saw these. Right now my 'table' is a couple saw horses and some 3×4" plywood screwed into them. I'd really like some bench dogs since I'm getting into planing.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1981

Does anybody have an opinion on the Worx Pegasus table and how it compares to the Kreg? I watched the aforementioned YouTube video reviews where the guy kept pinching his fingers in the Kreg and complaining about it. He was very much in love with the Worx table. I know its cheaper and the lower deck looks more sturdy than the Kreg, but otherwise it looks like cheap plastic, and I don't know how much I like the clamping system on it.

I ask because I want to disassemble my sawhorse/plywood 'workbench' and use something like the Kreg or Worx as my primary workbench. I already have a Black and Decker Workmate but it's incredibly lightweight and feels flimsy.


----------



## Bobmedic

> Does anybody have an opinion on the Worx Pegasus table and how it compares to the Kreg? I watched the aforementioned YouTube video reviews where the guy kept pinching his fingers in the Kreg and complaining about it. He was very much in love with the Worx table. I know its cheaper and the lower deck looks more sturdy than the Kreg, but otherwise it looks like cheap plastic, and I don t know how much I like the clamping system on it.
> 
> I ask because I want to disassemble my sawhorse/plywood workbench and use something like the Kreg or Worx as my primary workbench. I already have a Black and Decker Workmate but it s incredibly lightweight and feels flimsy.
> 
> - JohnnyBoy1981


I checked out both before buying the Kreg table. I ended up going with the Kreg because it was heavier and sturdier. It didn't start scooting across the floor if I tried to plane on it. I also liked that I could use Kreg clamps that I already had.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1981

I think the Kreg is about 10lbs heavier than the Worx. I already have several Kreg clamps. I think you can hook them to a track under the table edge, right?

My big question is this: if you use the included track clamp hooked vertically on one side, is it strong enough to hold a piece of wood so that it can be jointed with a #6 or #7 bench plane?

I find I'm needing a vise or clamp to joint wood on a regular basis.


----------

